# Colors Colors everywhere!



## Fang (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone love/have colored horses? Post pics here and say what they are let's see if someone's got something like you!

I have one red roan appy

One paintxsaddlebred

Half of another paint

I'll get pics when the ******s stand still!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I will say, that boy in your avatar is gorgeous


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is my girl
She's a chestnut snowflake app










This is my fiance's boy
He's a leopard app


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Sara, I wish I owned him!

Appy, Lovely snowflake but I LOVE that Leopard


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Fang said:


> Thanks Sara, I wish I owned him!
> 
> Appy, Lovely snowflake but I LOVE that Leopard


Thanks. The leopard's name is Gem. He's a really good boy, but he's retired from being ridden due to arthritis, but i want to learn ground driving and do it with him, to help keep him in shape and all.

The other one is Vega and she's a work in progress. But we're slowly getting there.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2008)

My Appy Rose


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sara, I wish I owned him!
> ...


I have mine on supplements and, as you can see, she hauls it like no tomorrow!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that is an absolutely stunning picture of her running!

What do you do with your app?


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a palomino .  
Here's a picture of Tanner.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Love the Braid! ^^^


I live my life with shades of grey... *sigh* (add dramatic soap opera music here) :lol: :lol: 

Dumas is a dapple grey 
Twister is a flea bitten grey (white with strawberry blonde specks)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I like dark horses. Very solid in color. I have a black/bay horse with no markings (except a small dot on the back of his left hind which you can't see) and liver chestnut with a very tiny star.
My last horse was a mahogany bay with no white at all and the horse before that was a solid cremello.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fang, where are you located? I am wild over those beautiful windmill palms in the background! We planted one last year but it pales in comparison at only four foot!

AND, my red roan, varnish appy...


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2008)

Appy, We are light work because she DOES have a crooked back leg but she's an okay trail horse (weas awesome until a little incident with another horse) and just really play day.

Melinda, The only state with too MANY Palms, Florida! xD Gorgeous roan btw.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

im back talkin on here now and i have got a new horse  his names peter and hes a Black 16:2hh hanovarion(sp) gelding x love him 2 bits, i've had him for 3 months now  and hoping to do xc on him, im cut=rrently doing sj with him but he's got potential in xc xx
love annie xx











^^^^ 
thats my boi xx


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have
Chesnut Paint
Sorrel
2 greys 
Bay


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i love all APPY's and Roans. 

<---------I have a bay w/ a spotted blanket.

We used to have a great Leo App, as well. his spots were all over and they were LARGE. so he looked cool.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Sunny's a 12 year old Reg. Tabino paint gelding. I don't own him, but I ride him almost everyday (i'm the only one riding him) - so, I get do everything with him.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

GLad to see those new pics of Sunny, he sure is handsome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My horse, Lexi, is a buckskin. 

Piccies:



















^haha in this pic she was like WHATTTTTT another pic?!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

I <3 sunny  hehe, he is so cute!

You guys are doing GREAT!

Everyone's horses are soo pretty!

I will post pics of Magic in a sec


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my babyyy Magic 
After owning him.. I now LOVE dark colored horses! well, all colors really xD








(lol, his little brown dapples)

















Poor guy, the sun was in his face


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

my colored horse is a red dun and white overo stallion. hes only a yearling now, so he is lookin kinda gawky and unevenly muscled. haha

anyways, here are some pictures, i sent in the APHA papers the other day on him, my name of choice was "HOLLYWOOD ENVY"

taken today:









taken as a weanling:


















and then here is my dad's horse, we're trying to sell him because we don't have the time to work with him anymore. 
hes a black and white national show horse, he's got one blue eye and one brown. =] he is really cute.
heres a picture of him when i was showing him:








[/img]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Such lovely horses, everyone!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cheval, I LOVE Mr Sunshine... LOVE him.. if he's ever for sale, please let me know!!

I own a red dun mare, Maia:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Cheval, I LOVE Mr Sunshine... LOVE him.. if he's ever for sale, please let me know!!
> 
> I own a red dun mare, Maia:


She's SO pretty! I love her


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Haha JDI! I know he looks like the cutest thing in the world - and don't get me wrong, he is! But he's a VERY stubborn pony! It's fun though. Thanks, though. I'll let his owner know that he has a fan club on HMF. Maia is so pretty!

Magic - Maggers looks adorable, still!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> She's SO pretty! I love her


  Thank you Appy!! I love your little mare too!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww thanks JDI


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

These are my two. I like paints and solid, dark/bay horses.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I love color!

(Velvet's 4 years old, a reg Appaloosa mare)

I could talk for DAYS just about her color

She's Varnish roan, (and this is the cool part) but she's red roan on the "bottom half" and blue roan on the "top half". Like, all the top of her back and her butt and halfway down her sides is blue roan, and from that halfway mark down is red(look at the first 2 pics). She's got black spots over her rump that keep getting bigger, and real white (snowflake app) spots (but just a few) on her shoulders and behind her ears. And she was born solid brown from a solid brown dam!






































my deviantart- www.wildfeathers.deviantart.com


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful horse you got there, WF!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you much! I luver


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

gorgeous horses everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I have
1 gray (my avatar <<<<<)
3 chestnuts
7 bays
2 blacks


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

At my barn we also have a few Appaloosa's...this one is so beautiful, he's a grayish color. Named Joey...he's so gorgeous. I should take a pic of him & show you guys!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome =]


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

I love Appys, they are my absolute favorite breed.

As far as color, I am a sucker for greys! I love dark greys with dark mane and tail!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My mare is a bay but my boy is a solid black:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I have a thing for plain colored horses 

Boo:









Justin and Boo: 









Justin - he has the dark barred legs and a dorsal stripe...I've always called him a black bay (oxymoron, right?) Anyone know what he's actually called?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not going to post pictures because everyone has seen my horses over and over again!  

I have 

-I Bay Roan
-1 Blue Roan
-1 Grey
-1 Black
-1 Chestrun Rabicano
-1 Brown


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw FGR we love your horsies ahaha. 
Soo cute everyone!!


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ok well i loved the red dun so much i put it in google & i found this funky horse! i think it looks really cool!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> im back talkin on here now and i have got a new horse his names peter and hes a Black 16:2hh hanovarion(sp) gelding x love him 2 bits, i've had him for 3 months now and hoping to do xc on him, im cut=rrently doing sj with him but he's got potential in xc xx
> love annie xx


Hey Annie  

I love my little grey moo, even though she gets poop stains on her head :roll: :? and is usually brown with mud :lol: Its just funny when you walk up to a judge and they are a tad blinded by you dazzly white pony  

I also like palominos, duns and blacks


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that horse looks pretty weird to me, actually...I don't like the confo of it. :?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Most of mine are either bays (although a variety - a blood bay, black bay, and two dun bays), blacks (two Rabicano's), and I've got two chestnut Sabino Arabian mares. 
I do love this colouring on Arabians, and one day am hoping for a few with belly spots. 

This is them:

Maiden ('05 Arabian filly)




















Roxy ('07 Arabian filly)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ride4Life said:


> ok well i loved the red dun so much i put it in google & i found this funky horse! i think it looks really cool!


This isn't a pure horse.
It's one of those zebra/horse crosses.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah looks part zebra to me as well.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ya i no its part zebra but still lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...not a good combo lol.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, look at the coloring on this one:









no idea what breed, i just found it on a photo contest page.

EDIT: lol, nvm! now that I look closeley (since the pic was really small when i saw it) he is just a wet buckskin!! haha! sry bout' that!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

my black pony magic:





































he turns partially brown in the summer!:









sry to give u all MORE pics of magic, but just thought i'd share his coloring


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah that's a wet buckskin, Lexi looks very similar to that when she's gettin' a bath!  Looks like he was going to shake his whole body in that pic. :lol:

Wow...*drools* Magic is simply gorgeous, He's really stunning.  I love his coloring & his face!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Wow...*drools* Magic is simply gorgeous, He's really stunning.  I love his coloring & his face!!


THANKS! haha, he knows it too xD


----------

